# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  bannière

## oli83

Bonjour comme afficher une bannière? ::  Merci pour vos reponses ::

----------


## Marvella

Bonjour, pour afficher une bannière il vous suffit d'aller dans : mon compte-> mon profil ->modifier ma signature -> recopier le code de la bannière et enregistrer  ::

----------


## oli83

Merci Marvella ::

----------


## nathaliee1973

Bonjour,
mais comment fait on pour en "créér" une ?

----------


## Algo

> Bonjour,
> mais comment fait on pour en "créér" une ?


là c'est un peu plus "compliqué" et ca prend un poil plus de temps : AmStraGram avait eu la gentillesse de faire un tutoriel à ce sujet : http://www.rescue-forum.com/faq.php?...aturepaintshop

----------


## steffy45330

> Bonjour, pour afficher une bannière il vous suffit d'aller dans mon profil -> éditer ma signature -> recopier le code de la bannière et enregistrer


Je suis désolée mais je trouve pas du tout dans profil la partie signature.. J sis bien embetée car je voulais mettre une bannière avec les loulous de l asso
merci

----------


## Algo

En fait c'est via le lien "Mon compte "en haut de page qu'on accède au menu "Modifier votre signature" dans le menu de gauche (ou cliquez ici pour un lien direct http://www.rescue-forum.com/profile....=editsignature )

----------


## dydyps

Marvella*: vous pouvez édité votre message et mettre la bonne info, j'ai cherché un moment* jusqu’à*retourner* sur le sujet et lire jusqu'au bout! J'imagine que je ne suis pas la seule...

----------


## Chenille

_"Nous vous informons que votre correspondant est indisponible pour le moment."_  ::

----------


## P'tite souris

J'ai édité le message de Marvella, mais il ne manquait que le "mon compte", le reste est bon. 

Sinon, pour toutes ces fonctions basiques, n'hésitez pas à consulter l'aide  ::  

http://www.rescue-forum.com/faq.php?...scue_signature

----------


## superdogs

Je ne comprends pas, sur mon compte, profil, signature, j'ai les 2 liens, mais pas les photos... et je n'arrive pas à modifier cette signature... De plus, je n'ai plus du tout de Smiley quand je rédige un message.. Help, merci

----------


## Delphes76

Moi quand je veux insérer une photo, il ne me propose que le lien URL, pas depuis mon ordi. Alors que quand je mets des photos sur des posts, il n'y avait aucun soucis. Bizarre...

----------


## Anaïs

il y a deux petits sous menus sur la fenêtre d'upload de photo, tu as bien les deux ?

----------


## Delphes76

Non j'en ai qu'un.

----------


## Algo

On ne parle pas de messages privés n'est ce pas ? (joindre une image à un MP ne peut se faire que via une URL)

----------


## Delphes76

Non on parle bien de modifier la signature.

----------


## Algo

Désolé je n'avais pas compris. Effectivement dans les signatures non plus on ne peut pas joindre d'images depuis son ordinateur, il faut passer par un hébergeur d'image et copier l'URL.

La joindre depuis son ordinateur n'est possible que lorsqu'on écrit un message. Bonne fin de semaine.

----------


## Delphes76

Et la je me sens comme une grosse quiche. Comment on fait un URL dans un hébergeur...  ::

----------


## flop

Je m'invite,

Voici l'adresse d'un hebergeur : http://www.hostingpics.net/ 
>Choisissez un fichier
>Envoyez
>Tu récupères le lien forum URL
>Tu le colles dans ta signature

 ::

----------


## Delphes76

Cool ! J'ai ajouté une image à la bannière qu'une autre personne du Forum m'avait créée. Merci beaucoup !!!

----------


## rescue21

bonjour je n'rrive pas a mettre une banniere quand je colle le lien de la banniere que je veux ca me marque ke ma signature est trop longue ...
;-(

help !!

----------


## rescue21

ca yest jai reussi a mettre une banniere asenack, mais jaimerais créer une banniere avec les 2 hamsters que jai a adopter, et qu'en cliquant sur la banniere on aterrisse sur leurs annonces rescue, comment faire svp???????

----------


## rescue21

jai reussi mais alors .... que cest long et compliqué pour moi !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## P'tite souris

Ta bannière est beaucoup trop haute par contre. 

Il faut que tu modifie la taille de ta photo

----------


## Chenille

Tiens rescue21  :: 





```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-autres-animaux-42/minnie-hamsterette-adopter-21-a-97031/][IMG]http://nsa35.casimages.com/img/2013/09/12/130912013740704522.png[/IMG][/url]
```

----------


## rescue21

merci beaucoup je modifie de suite!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ca marche !!! merciiii

----------


## LysouDoud

Bonjour, je voulais juste savoir un truc sur les bannières, si quelqu'un peut me renseigner : on ne peut mettre que du format image n'est pas ? Donc si je veux mettre un truc animé, il me faut forcément du .gif ? Je peux pas faire de trucs en flash et mettre du code html ?
Merci d'avance  :Smile:

----------


## Algo

Non désolé, autoriser le HTML c'est dangereux  ::

----------


## LysouDoud

Entendu merci  :Smile:  (par curiosité, pourquoi ? Je n'y connais rien d'où ma question  :Smile:  )

----------


## Algo

Le code html est du code qui est interprété par votre navigateur. Il est donc possible de mettre du code HTML qui entre en conflit avec le reste de la page. Autrement dit je pourrais mettre un code html qui fait afficher une page noire pour tous les visiteurs par exemple. Et c'est sans parler de javascript, qui généralement est dans le même package que html, et qui lui permet de faire des choses encore plus méchantes.

Grossièrement.

----------


## manys

simple et efficace, merci!

----------


## LysouDoud

Merci beaucoup Algo  :Smile:

----------


## maiwen88

edit

----------


## Sarabi

Bonjour, comment faire pour afficher le lien d'une bannière sous forme de code?

----------


## Chenille

Tu l'encadres entre [ code ] et [ /code ] (sans les espaces), ou tu vas en mode avancé et tu cliques sur le ptit signe "dièse"  :Smile:

----------


## Sarabi

Merci Chenille, entre temps ça m'est revenu. J'ai tourné en rond un bon moment en me disant "mais c'est quoi le mot pour mettre un  code"... Ben c'est code pardi!!! :: Et merci pour le petit dièse, je ne savais pas.

----------


## ratou2

> Bonjour, pour afficher une bannière il vous suffit d'aller dans : mon compte-> mon profil ->modifier ma signature -> recopier le code de la bannière et enregistrer


C'est pourtant ce que j'ai fais plusieurs fois, mais ca ne marche pas.
Aucune bannière ne s'affiche comme vous pouvez le voir.

Quel est le problème ?

----------


## P'tite souris

C'est quoi le code de ta bannière ?

----------


## ratou2

> C'est quoi le code de ta bannière ?


Comme tu peux le voir il est affiché dans ma signature. Au lieu de se transformer en bannière il reste en "format code".

----------


## RESCUE

c'est du HTML en signature, il faut du bbcode  :Smile:

----------


## ratou2

Pas grave j'ai tenté autrement, et ca a marché

----------

